# red belly?



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

So...I've noticed recently that Minnie's belly has been kinda red. Her fur on her stomach is white and very thin. She's only been on chicken and has never shown ill side effects from that before, so I don't think it's a food allergy. Could this be an environmental allergy manifesting as a red belly??? Otherwise she seems totally fine...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Can you post pictures of it? Before and after would be best...


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't have any before pics....and tried to get a pic now with my iPhone but it was just not showing the redness at all. Regular camera is getting fixed atm...so maybe I'll re-post when that gets sorted out and I have pics


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Is she itchy? 

Have you taken her to run in the grass or swimming anywhere?


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Nope, not itchy at all it seems. And her exercise has been limited lately since she's lost so much weight... could it just be red from being warm? I generally see it after she's woken up from a nap (she stretches out on her back and presents her belly for some wake-up tummy rubs :tongue.....I will try to check on it more regularly. I wouldn't be surprised if it was some sort of environmental allergy though....pollen levels have been extremely high here... I don't even have allergies and I've been affected a little bit. (although if it's allergies, it would probably be itchy, no?)

Hm...sorry I can't offer better information.  Will keep an eye on it though!


----------

